

Ask HN: What HN-like sites do you visit? - metra

I love Hacker News. So much so that I can't get enough.<p>What other HN-like sites are out there? By HN-like I mean<p>A. Digg style submissions.
B. Latest Internet technology.
C. Web development.
D. Hacker culture.
======
kyro
I've been pretty fascinated with the IAmA subreddit lately.

~~~
gte910h
I want to figure out how to get that out of my rss feed. I think that
subreddit is destroying the place....

(and I know how to turn it off my front page, just not the rss feed).

~~~
nloadholtes
I use Yahoo Pipes to filter feeds from reddit. Works pretty well for me.

------
stonemetal
Some times I go to the programmer Reddit but 9 times out of ten the page is
close enough to identical to HN new that I just check here.

------
babyboy808
Stack Overflow - it might not fall into all of your above categories but I
frickin' love that site! :)

------
theschwa
Engadget, Hack a Day, Hacked Gadgets for my hardware news, but it's pretty
tough to beat HN. You can always use an RSS reader and sync with all of the
blogs that get most often linked to here.

------
danteembermage
New Mogul is my #2 visited site... when nickb remembers to reset the server
;). HN for macroecon/stock trading/fed bashing

------
zjj
Lambda the ultimate forums.

------
johns
I wrote a HN clone for .NET developers: <http://www.managedassembly.com>

------
scorpioxy
I try to visit prog.reddit every week or so. But I find most comments there to
be highly annoying and child-like.

------
bpourriahi
I think HN has their niche covered.

------
yarapavan
Arstechnica, RWW, Mashable (less frequent), Twitter (if I may say it), LWN

------
fatbat
Off the top of my head, dzone.com

------
access_denied
<http://moobunny.dreamhosters.com>

it was better years ago, but still..

------
Recontemplation
Gizmodo, TechCrunch, Hack a day, Yahoo technology page, and techzing for their
podcast.

